
Xkcd: Pixels - amjd
http://xkcd.net/1416/
======
dalke
Repost from last week's
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8281857](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8281857)
. For background notes on implementing the cartoon, see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8281857](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8281857)
.

